# 9/22 SKINNY water reds



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Stumbled across pretty much the best thing i ever hope for when goin flats fishin...reds crawling on their bellies with backs exposed in 6-8" of water..if that. Found several nice sized fish doin their thing nosing around and occasionally erupting on tasty snacks. Not gonna lie, i got buck fever on these fish. Made a bunch of conservative casts before finally gettin ballzy enough to drop a lure on one's nose and he exploded on it. Tore off across the flat, awesome fight. Released him and sure enough a couple of his buddies popped back up. I tried gettin some pics but i couldnt quite time it well enough to turn out. For a while there i just sat and watched.

Anyhow, tide started movin and so did i. Worked some oyster bars and managed a decent trout and a handful of flounder up to 17". Also caught a couple huge spot on gulp shrimp along with their croaker cousins. Everything released for next time.



















camo


















The end.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice job*

Way to go Ryan. Congrats on the catch.


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

ryan, you da man!! what fish is the second picture?


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> ryan, you da man!! what fish is the second picture?


looks like a spec


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

That there's some cool catchin', I don't care who you are. 

Nearly all my 'yak reds have come out of water that looked too shallow for anything.

Gotta love the 'yak...


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

i tell you what man. I could do what you do all day long.... i would give up drum and cobia to be able to sightcast them things consistantly from the yak. man thats some good stuff man....


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Ryan,

Looks like a fun day. I've never been in them like that before. Were you around WB, MI, the river of FF?

OBTW, Did you ever get all the tiger shark teeth out of the bottom and side of the yak?

Bill


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

SeaSalt said:


> ryan, you da man!! what fish is the second picture?


it was this guy's ugly mug..









bill, i was over on the river side. left the tiger teeth in the hull for a conversation piece..


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*What tiger shark*

teeth? I wanna hear the story


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Like the kid said...what about the tiger teeth...fess up Ryan...lets hear the story


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

bill was referring to the tiger shark incident at last month's croakerfest. a large tiger grabbed a hold of my leg while i was coming back in and thrashed me about with no mercy. true story except it wasnt a tiger shark it was a wave and it wasnt my leg it was my kayak.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Nice Ryan*

Oh, Now the cats out of the Bag!
Nice Catch though.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Stick with the tiger shark story  ya get more Ooooos and Ahhhhhs and not so many laughs,,, the reason some of us can laugh is we fought that same Tiger shark


----------



## troutslayer (May 9, 2006)

*reds/ trout bait*

hey Ryan.....

what are you throwin at them???? artificials or live bait?????

had some luck in the boat basin in CB but nothin crazy...Ive been using gulps and DOA shrimp patterns but there not bitin that good yet....I fished Oceana up at the north end of the island on the intracoastal side but no luck....I managed a 12" flounder and a baby gag right out front of the house but I was hittin trout in the head with gulps and the DOAs but they didnt want anything to do with it.....Oh well and tips????


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

using arti's 90% of the time out of the kayak, mainly because of convenience. sometimes ill net like a dozen finger mullet or shrimp and keep them in a flow troll so i can throw one out while im workin a lure.

tough to go wrong with a gulp. one thing that helps though is to go with the lightest jighead you can get away with, usually a 1/8 oz for me. gives it a lot better action. keep using those doa's too, the new penny cal paddle tails were money on the trout last fall. shh it's a secret.


----------

